# Early Season Permission



## sdsufowler (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been hunting geese since I was a kid and I think early season has been by far the worst ever in my opinion on getting permission to hunt the resident canada geese. I have resorted to hunting areas that I have never hunted before for early season and ended up see less birds and shooting few. What bothers me the most this early season is I get turned down by landowners who say they have relatives that hunt, but no one ever hunts their property when the birds are in the area. I just wish landowners and farmers knew that the birds dont stick around for the relation to hunt them. I just wish they would let somebody in those fields when the birds are around. I just want to see those nuisence geese shot.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

No offense, but I really hope you're not trying to make us believe this is about "seeing those nuisance geese shot."

Lets be real, you are unhappy because you didn't have the best of luck and you got turned down by some people with good fields. Its OK to be unhappy but don't try and make yourself out to be the guardian of the goose population.

Peeps hunt to shoot stuff. Period. Some have additional motives, some don't.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Are you from the brookings area SDSUfowler? If not you will soon learn the areas around brookings that are easier to get permission for. plus early season is always hard to get permission in pretty much all the areas i've hunted. Too many hunters, too few birds.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Opening weekend always seems to be the worst. People are wound up and anxious to get out. The pressure will level off eventually. Don't get discouraged, you've got until February to get after some honkers if you really want to.


----------



## Swandvr (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm with ya sdsufowler! 
We just got back from NE SD; we spent 3 1/2 days there about 18 hours of it scouting and talking to famers trying to get permission to hunt and got little to nothing. Don't think we'll keep going there spending our hard earned money when we can't get anyone to give us permission to hunt.

Just wait until CRP program disapears and takes the pheasant population with it. Then they'll be begging people to come and hunt geese because they won't have the pheasants SD is so famous for! What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Do you really think the majority of the people making money off pheasants in SD will plow under their land for corn??? They farm for pheasants now, why would that change?


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Swandvr said:


> I'm with ya sdsufowler!
> We just got back from NE SD; we spent 3 1/2 days there about 18 hours of it scouting and talking to famers trying to get permission to hunt and got little to nothing. Don't think we'll keep going there spending our hard earned money when we can't get anyone to give us permission to hunt.
> 
> Just wait until CRP program disapears and takes the pheasant population with it. Then they'll be begging people to come and hunt geese because they won't have the pheasants SD is so famous for! What is wrong with this picture?


First of all if the pheasant population in South Dakota ever were too drastically decrease land owners would not be begging people to come hunt geese, but rather charging people to come hunt geese. Thankfully our strong pheasant population keeps the majority of out of state hunters pursing the rooster instead of waterfowl hunting. Now in ND where they don't have such a high pheasant populations the nonresidents put the pressure on the waterfowl. Therefore in my opinion if Sodak does ever loose our great pheasant population we are going to see a lot more hostility towards nonresident waterfowl hunters. I hear people in Nodak bash nonresident waterfowl hunters all the time; I hardly ever here someone from Sodak bashing nonresidents waterfowl hunters. As a waterfowl hunter in South Dakota I love the fact that so many nonresidents come and our distracted by the pheasants, because that means most of them leave the fowl alone.

I also have to disagree with what T-shot is saying about farmers not plowing up their CRP and turning it into corn. You can't blame the farmers for trying to make a buck but, if corn becomes anymore profitable you better believe that farmers are going to start plowing up their CRP and turning it into Corn. Sure there a guys out there who only farm for growing pheasants, but these are farmers are still in the minority. If corn prices stay high South Dakota will start to see a drastic decline in, pheasants, ducks, goose, grouse, turkey and all sorts of other wildlife. Sure there will still be pockets around pheasant farms with good CRP and good pheasant populations, but those areas wont provide enough habitat for the entire state.

sorry I dont feel the need to vent very often, but here i felt like venting.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

The reason that you dont bash the nonresident hunters is that is because not very many of them come to your state to hunt waterfowl. But around my area they do come and hunt waterfowl. And their are some, now im saying some and not everybody so dont get all mad at me, some that have no respect for the people around here, and they have the money and think that they are better then the other hunters around. Now remember im not saying this is everybody i just have had a couple bad experiences. Its just we dont have a big upland game population here and our waterfowl is pretty good.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

huntingtim08 said:


> The reason that you dont bash the nonresident hunters is that is because not very many of them come to your state to hunt waterfowl. .


I agree and like I stated if it wasn't for our pheasants distracting the nonresident hunters, we would have a lot more nonresident waterfowl hunters and we would have many of the "issues" nodakers have with nonresident waterfowl hunters.

Plus our limited nonresident waterfowl licensee helps out tremendously, but the reason the state can afford to do that is because we make enough money off pheasant licenses. If pheasant license revenues ever drastically decreased they would need to make that revenue up somewhere and it wouldn't surprise me to see more nonresident waterfowl licenses available.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Those farmers who don't farm for pheasants have already plowed up their CRP, either because it didn't pay or their other farming land is now under water. You are also in denial if you think every square corner of this state is full of pheasants.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I hear people in Nodak bash nonresident waterfowl hunters all the time; I hardly ever here someone from Sodak bashing nonresidents waterfowl hunters.


 :eyeroll: :withstupid:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

T Shot said:


> Those farmers who don't farm for pheasants have already plowed up their CRP, either because it didn't pay or their other farming land is now under water. You are also in denial if you think every square corner of this state is full of pheasants.


I guess you and I live in different parts of Eastern South Dakota because around here there are still thousands and thousands of acres of CRP and I know for a fact that many of those fields are owned by farmers who have never charged a dime for someone to pheasant hunt and most definitely don't "farm for pheasants."

Anyhow, I didn't mean for this to turn into an argument and I actually enjoy these kind of discussions, but I can say I don't enjoy communicating with people like "djleye" who seem to disagree with everything I say, but can't come up with anything to say so they post a stupid smiley face holding a sign.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I appreciate your input northerngoosehunter. I hope that the vast amount of CRP doesn't go the way of the plow in your area. I know that in my "home range", the CRP was on traditionally dry land that couldn't support row crops. After the flooding, most of that land came out when the contracts were up. Needless to say, pheasant populations took a drop but my guess is mostly because of the flooding and not the loss of CRP. There is a pretty healthy pheasant population in the areas I hunt once again, and we don't have a lot of CRP to work with. I surely didn't mean to paint all areas of the state with the same brush, I should have clarified.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

northerngoosehunter said:


> I can say I don't enjoy communicating with people like "djleye" who seem to disagree with everything I say, but can't come up with anything to say so they post a stupid smiley face holding a sign.


I think he's agreeing with you.

For those people on this forum who have never used a forum besides Nodak, the I'm with stupid smiley is just an easy way to say you agree with somebody's post without typing it out, its not meant to call anyone stupid... Ive never seen the thing misused so much as it is here. Everyone takes offense to it, pretty comical really.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> but I can say I don't enjoy communicating with people like "djleye" who seem to disagree with everything I say, but can't come up with anything to say so they post a stupid smiley face holding a sign.


Well, after a stereotyping response that you "hear" ND hunters bash NR?? Come on, what do you expect. Need some thicker skin???

Sorry USA, I really don't agree with him. I always thought the emoticon was to show that you don't agree with the statements. I guess what do you expect from the computer challenged generation???


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Other car oriented websites ive been on with younger avg croud of people who probably spent too much time online use it differently I guess. Kind of a confusing emoticon.

oh well :beer:

I do B1tch a little when i see NR's out hunting, but then again I dont mind them any more then the Residents either way its more pressure and competition for spots.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll only use the " :withstupid: " emoticon on here if it's with someone I know or someone that I know I can joke around with. It's a way of saying you agree with them, but you're taking a little comical round-about way at it. (i.e---a comical oke: )
It's not something that's meant to be taken offensive.
People sometimes use it when they're being sarcastic and that's when the panties tend to get in a bunch.


----------

